# Frames verschieben sich



## England (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo Zusammen



Habe ein Problem mit meinem Frameset. Wenn man das Fenster verkleinert, wird die Mitte wie zusammengeschoben, sollte aber die Originalgrösse beibehalten. Anbei mein Frameset:



<frameset cols="*%,810,*%" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0">

<frame src="links.htm" name="links" frameborder="no" scrolling="NO" noresize id="links">

<frameset rows="*%,680,*%" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0">

<frame src="oben.htm" name="topFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize>

<frameset rows="190,*%" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0">

<frame src="logo.htm" name="logo" frameborder="no" scrolling="NO" noresize id="logo">

<frameset rows="*%,80" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0">

<frameset cols="80,*%" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0">

<frame src="mitte2.htm" name="mitte2" frameborder="no" scrolling="NO" noresize id="mitte2">

<frameset cols="80,*%" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0">

<frame src="navigation.htm" name="navigation" scrolling="NO" noresize id="navigation">

<frame src="mitte.htm" name="mitte" frameborder="no" scrolling="no" noresize id="mitte">

</frameset>

</frameset>

<frame src="navi_unten.htm" name="navi_unten" frameborder="no" scrolling="NO" noresize id="navi_unten">

</frameset>

</frameset>

<frame src="mitte.htm"><frame src="unten.htm"></frameset>

<frame src="rechts.htm"></frameset>

<noframes><body>

</body></noframes>

</html>



Wäre sehr froh wenn mir jemand helfen könnte das Problem zu beheben.



Besten Dank.


----------



## lp-chester (16. Januar 2005)

[EDIT] Einen solchen Thread gab es schoneinmal [/EDIT]


Hi England
Wenn du willst, dass das Frame in der mitte eine feste Größe haben soll, musst du einfach die Größen angabe in px machen.

Muss diese Seite überhaupt mit Frames gemahct werden? Versuch das ganze doch mal in Ttabellen umzusetzen. (gibt manchmal weniger Probleme)

mfg LP-Chester


----------



## England (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo Ip-chester

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Habe mir auch schon überlegt es mit tabellen zu machen.
Da es aber ca. 6 links mit je 5 Unterlinks gibt, währe das sicher sehr umständlich mit den verschienen ebenen. Inbesondere nachher die verwaltung (da sie ja hidden sind). Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## lp-chester (16. Januar 2005)

Kann ich dir leider nicht so genau sagen, aber ich mach das immer so (wie gerade auch bei der homepage von meiner schwester), dass ich fürjeden "unterlink" eine neue HTML datei erstelle.

d.h. Bilder (1. HTML Datei) -> von den Pferden (2. HTMl Datei).

mfg LP-Chester


----------



## England (16. Januar 2005)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich in der mitte 2 Fenster haben sollte, wo jeweils der inhalt anzeigt werden kann. Ist es möglich in einer tabelle eine neue html-seite einzublenden, also nur in dieser tabelle? Ohne ebenen?


----------



## lp-chester (16. Januar 2005)

Das weiß ich leider nicht....aber das kannst du ja dann wieder mit nem iFrame machen!?

mfg LP-Chester


----------



## England (16. Januar 2005)

Das habe ich jetzt probiert (iframe), leider funktioniert es im modzilla und netscape nicht...

<body>
<table background="image/bg.jpg" align="center" width="810" height="662"  border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td height="662" valign="top"><table width="100%" height="100%"  border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
        <tr>
          <td height="191" colspan="3" align="center" valign="bottom"><object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,29,0" width="760" height="174">
            <param name="movie" value="image/logo.swf">
            <param name="quality" value="high">
            <embed src="image/logo.swf" quality="high" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="760" height="174"></embed>
          </object></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td  align="right" width="306" height="409"><div align="center">
            <iframe src="iframe.htm" height="400" width="280" name="fenster" class="iframe" id="fenster" scrolling="yes">
            </iframe>
          </div></td>
          <td width="20%"><div align="center">
            <a href="kurse.htm" target="fenster">dasfaf</a> </div></td>
          <td width="306">&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td height="59" colspan="3"></td>
        </tr>
    </table></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>

Woran kann das liegen?

besten dank für deine hilfe


----------



## x0x (16. Januar 2005)

> Muss diese Seite überhaupt mit Frames gemahct werden? Versuch das ganze doch mal in Ttabellen umzusetzen. (gibt manchmal weniger Probleme)



Schön wär es. Tabellen werden meist von verschiedenen Browsern anderst dargestellt. Die Frame-Methode ist da zwar besser, aber auch schlecht.

Probiert doch einfach mal alle die Css-Version. Ist viel besser, einfach zu handhaben und in jedem Browser gängig.

Css4You


----------

